# Candado electronico con Xilinx ISE



## zumcs (Abr 29, 2007)

Hola que tal, mi problema es el siguiente, me acaban de encargar un proyecto final que seria un candado electronico, que al introducirle una clave este se abra, es toda la explicacion que me dio el profesor, el problema es que no tengo idea de como hacerlo, siempre hemos usado el xilinx ISE 8.1 y una tarjeta FPGA coolrunner 3064, en esta clase el profesor siempre nos ponia el codigo del .vhdl y lo unico que haciamos era copiarlo, y probarlo con la tarjeta FPGA, asi que no aprendimos mucho para hacer algo por nuestra propia cuenta, si alguien tiene algun proyecto asi o me podria ayudar se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 29, 2007)

solo una idea............¡
utiliza la maquina de estados como guía después implementas el cogido  vhdl y ya esta... 

los códigos se los pones ala hora de realizar la maquina de estados y solo tu sabrás cual es la clave así cuando la maquina complete su ciclo puede encender un led indicando que  la clave era la correcta 


suerT


----------

